# Urgent : how to uninstall this kitchen faucet



## 7updude (May 15, 2016)

So I found this t shape install and not sure how to uninstall it. I am new to this. Any help will be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Paul4813 (Nov 28, 2015)

Can you uninstall the entire kitchen sink so we can all get a better look?


----------



## 7updude (May 15, 2016)

unfortunately I don't have the tool and skills to uninstall the entire sink. I done some kitchen faucet installation before, but I have never seen this type of installation


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

7updude said:


> So I found this t shape install and not sure how to uninstall it. I am new to this. Any help will be much appreciated. Thanks


Use hammer and chisel to remove the sink and post again for further faucet removal..


----------



## 7updude (May 15, 2016)

I am uploading a few more pictures to the post , I hope this is helpful. Thanks again!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

7updude said:


> I am uploading a few more pictures to the post , I hope this is helpful. Thanks again!


This guy is really ready for Saturday night beatings..


----------



## 7updude (May 15, 2016)

rjbphd said:


> This guy is really ready for Saturday night beatings..


oh man. I am totally stuck here. I thought it would be an easy job to swap out the kitchen faucet. 3 hours later, still here clueless on how to uninstall this setup.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

7updude said:


> oh man. I am totally stuck here. I thought it would be an easy job to swap out the kitchen faucet. 3 hours later, still here clueless on how to uninstall this setup.


Ya taking out a well know brand ,Chicago Faucet with what?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

The last time I ran in to that I used a sledgehammer to remove the faucet. It saved a lot of time and frustration :thumbsup:


----------



## 7updude (May 15, 2016)

rjbphd said:


> Ya taking out a well know brand ,Chicago Faucet with what?


That reminded me !
Yes it is Chicago Faucet A112.181m.

looks like this one
http://www.chicagofaucets.com/CompleteDrawings/pdf/SS201-A317CP.pdf


----------



## 7updude (May 15, 2016)

Debo22 said:


> The last time I ran in to that I used a sledgehammer to remove the faucet. It saved a lot of time and frustration :thumbsup:


haha, oh man. I am really hoping it doesn't come down to this... It would be a mess to do it in this kitchen


----------



## 7updude (May 15, 2016)

Debo22 said:


> The last time I ran in to that I used a sledgehammer to remove the faucet. It saved a lot of time and frustration :thumbsup:


Oh man, I really hope I don't come down to this. It would be a mess in the kitchen and I have clean it up..


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

7updude said:


> Oh man, I really hope I don't come down to this. It would be a mess in the kitchen and I have clean it up..


Dude, put some booze in your 7up and tell the folks at Terry Love's site that we sent you there before you get beat up here


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

You have to climb in the cabinet with a torch and unsweat that tee, then unsweat the pipe that is coming out of the valves that go to the tee you unsweat first. Then take a 18" pipe wrench and a hammer and remove the supply stops off at the wall. Faucet should be free to remove now.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

That's how I deal with t shape installs chonkie.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

7updude said:


> oh man. I am totally stuck here. I thought it would be an easy job to swap out the kitchen faucet. 3 hours later, still here clueless on how to uninstall this setup.


Haha, 3 hours and counting ... that's slower than our apprentice. You'd be fired quick.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Second option would be to take a cutting tool of your choice, i prefer a plasma cutter, and cut the actual stainless steel sink area where the faucet is. Then cut a patch piece out of an old pot, weld that in place, drill holes, do some finish grinding, mount new faucet. Easy peasy.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

chonkie said:


> Second option would be to take a cutting tool of your choice, i prefer a plasma cutter, and cut the actual stainless steel sink area where the faucet is. Then cut a patch piece out of an old pot, weld that in place, drill holes, do some finish grinding, mount new faucet. Easy peasy.


Giving away our trade secrets. .. no thanks to you...


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

rjbphd said:


> Dude, put some booze in your 7up and tell the folks at Terry Love's site that we sent you there before you get beat up here


Looks like booze helped get him in this situation.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

What happened to Home Depot's slogan:
"You can do it. We can help."


----------



## Paul4813 (Nov 28, 2015)

Maybe it would be more helpful to pull the countertop completely up and flip it upside down thus allowing him to stand on the bottom of the sink so he can use the sledge poperly. The disposal might make a decent seat.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Hate to tell you but you will need a special wrench. It's called a Chicago snuffer wrench. Just go to the plumbing supply house and ask for one.


----------



## 7updude (May 15, 2016)

Thanks for all the help guys! We did it! I couldn't have done it without these sound advice. Now I just have some cleaning up to do.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

best way is a sawsall and just cut through the faucet, then hit with big hammer..or best last sure way..hire a licensed plumber....and you probably put back a plastic glacier bay hd custom faucet....


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

7updude, what did you do and how did you get that faucet off??☺


----------



## JorgensenPlbg (Jul 12, 2010)

7updude said:


> So I found this t shape install and not sure how to uninstall it. I am new to this. Any help will be much appreciated. Thanks


Easy! You cut around the sink with a sawzall lift out the old sink. Go and get a remodel sink that covers up your cut out. Piece of cake! I do it all the time.


----------

